# Drivers for TP-LINK WN822



## rjmusto (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, I've been a bit of a numpty and ordered a TP-LINK USB WiFi adapter, type WN822N.

There's me thinking I am clever and buying a TP-LINK adapter as the main router is one of theirs. But, having got the thing, I learn that there are no OSX drivers available from TP-LINK. Haven't found any on a web search either.

Anybody know of a way to get this to work? Or does it just have to go back up on eBay?

Thanks.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 22, 2010)

Have you tried it? May not require a driver for a Mac.
Plug it in, then go to Network Prefs and try adding a new adapter.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 22, 2010)

Doesn't your Mac already have a wireless card?
USB wireless adapters are often flaky on OS X.

Which Mac model do you have, and which version of OS X?


----------



## rjmusto (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

We use a Mac Mini as a video centre and have recently had to move its position to an area where the signal strength from the WiFi router is poor to non-existent.  (Running OSX 10.6)

I also find that the Airport's connectivity is very flaky and sometimes a real pest to get the connection established. Not an uncommon problem as I understand.

So, with these two issues in mind, I decided to get a n-class external adapter (the router is n standard) that should the get me a better signal and, I hoped, more reliable connectivity.

I've tried plugging it in but haven't worked out how to look for the thing. Under Network Prefs am I looking to create a new Port Configuration?


----------

